# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  قطف أطايب الجنى في ذكر  أسماء من عُرفوا بالكُنى ( للمشاركة )

## رضا الحملاوي

قطف أطايب الجنى في ذكر  أسماء من عُرفوا بالكُنى


بسم الله، والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله. وبعد، 

فإن المتتبع لأخبار الصالحين من السلف الأول والمتأخرين، رحم الله من مات منهم وحفظ من بقي، ليجد أن الكنية عندهم منتشرة، وأسماءهم بها مشتهرة، وهم في ذلك مقتدون ومهتدون بأبي القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم وبأصحابه من بعده كأبي بكرٍ وأبي حفص وغيرهما رضي الله عنهم أجمعين وبمن تبعهم بإحسانٍ في القرون المفضلة وإلى يومنا هذا ...


من أجل هذا فتحت هذا الموضوع لكي نتعرف سوياً على من عُرفوا بكناهم من أعلام الأمة السالفين والمعاصرين راجياً مشاركة الجميع بارك الله فيكم وإني أبدأ بهذين العلمين من الصحابة رضي الله عنهما: 

1- أبو بكرٍ الصديق  :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط: : 
أبو بكر عبد الله بن عثمان بن عامر بن عمرو بن كعب بن سعد بن تيم بن مرة

2- أبو هريرة  :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط: :
عبد الرحمن بن صخر اليماني الدَوسي

,,,

.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

3- أبو موسى الأشعري  :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط: :
عبد الله بن قيس بن سليم بن حضـار بن حرب الأشعري التميمي

4- أبو طلحة الأنصاري  :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط: :
زيد بن سهل بن الأسود بن حرام بن عمرو الخزرجي النجـاري . 
صاحب رسول الله - :صلى الله عليه وسلم: - ، ومن بني أخواله ، وأحد أعيان البدريين ، وأحد النقباء الاثني عشر ليلة العقبة .

.

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

مـــــــــــــو  ضوع اروع من الرآآآآآآآآآآآآ  آئع 
تسجيل متابعة ومشاركة وانا رح بشارك اذا سمحت لي في ما يتعلق بشأن النساء
حقيقة فعلاً فكرة بارعة جداً.
شكراً لكم.

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

أبو الرجال: هو محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن حارثة بن النعمان الأنصاري، من بني مالك بن النجار وأمه عمرة بنت عبد الرحمن بن سعد بن زرارة يكنى أبا عبد الرحمن، وأيضا قيل له: أبو الرجال وغلب عليه ذلك لولده وكانوا عشرة رجالا ذكورا فكنى أبا الرجال لذلك، روى له البخارى ومسلم.

سفينة: مولى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يكنى أبا عبد الرحمن واسمه مهران.

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

5- ام سلمة رضوان الله عليها:
هي هند بنت ابي أمية

6- ام حبيبة رضوان الله عليها:
هي رملة بنت ابي سفيان

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

أبو تراب: هو علي بن أبي طالب أمير المؤمنين رضي الله عنه، وقال سهل بن سعد الساعدي: ما كان لعلى اسم أحب إليه من أبي تراب وإن كان ليفرح إذا دعي به.


الأحنف بن قيس: اسمه صخر، وقيل: الضحاك أبو بحر السعدي التميمة، أدرك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ودعا له ولم يره. حدث عن أبي ذر، وابن مسعود، وأبي بكرة. روى عنه الحسن وأبو العلى بن الشخير.

الأعرج: عبد الرحمن بن هرمز يكنى أبا داود الهاشمي، مولى ربيعة بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب.

الباقر: هو أبو جعفر محمد بن علي بن الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيراً على مشاركاتكم النافعة ...
 بوركتم فالمشاركة متاحة للجميع ليستفيد الجميع ...



ما رأيكم أن نخصص هذا الموضوع لمن يعرف بكنيته ولا يعرف باسمه
 ونضع الألقاب في هذا الموضوع المستقل
ليسهل علينا الانتفاع من درركم 


* للمشاركة: غرائب الأسماء والألقاب للأعلام وصدور الإسلام*

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....%85&highlight=

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

ابو عبيدة بن الجراح   ..

هو عامر بن الجراح بن هلال الفهرى القرشى فاتح الديار الشامية صحابى لقبه النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم بأمين الأمة وهو أحد العشرة المبشرين بالجنة له فى الصحيحين 14حديثا

أبو بصير..
عتبة بن أسيد (بفتح الهمزة وكسر السين) من بنى ثقيف ، صحابى، مشهور بكنيته، توفى فى زمن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، بعد صلح الحديبية وقبل الفتح وله خبر شهير يتعلق بتطبيق نصوص صلح الحديبية.


أبو ذر..
جندب بن جنادة بن سفيان بن عبيد من بنى غفار ، صحابى من كبارهم ، قديم الإسلام ، يضرب به المثل فى الصدق هاجر بعد وفاة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى بادية الشام وكان ديدنه تعرض الفقراء على مشاركة الأغنياء فى أموالهم ولما مات لم يكن فى داره ما يكفن به ، مات بالربذة من قرى المدينة.


أبو سلمة..

عبد الله بن عبد الأسد بن هلال بن عمر زوج أم سلمة، صحابى، وكان قديم الإسلام ، وهاجر إلى
الحبشة ثم إلى المدينة، وشهد بدرا وأحدا، ثم جرح بها فمات من جراحته.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيراً 
وأنبه أن مصادري فيما سبق كلها من موقع ( إسلام ويب ) 

 أُمَّ سُلَيْم الأنصارية - رضي الله عنها -  
الغميصاء 
ويقال : الرميصاء . ويقال : سهلة . ويقال : أنيفة . ويقال : رميثة . 
بنت ملحان بن خالد بن زيد بن حرام بن جندب بن عامر بن غنم بن عدي بن النجار ; الأنصارية الخزرجية . 
أم خادم النبي ، صلى الله عليه وسلم : أنس بن مالك . 
فمات زوجها مالك بن النضر ، ثم تزوجها أبو طلحة زيد بن سهل الأنصاري ، فولدت له : أبا عمير ، وعبد الله . 
شهدت : حنينا ، وأحدا . من أفاضل النساء . 

*سير أعلام النبلاء*

http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/d...k_no=60&ID=156


.

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

جزاكم الله خيرا ...
مصدري في النقل الأول:من كتاب ألقاب الصحابة والتابعين في المسندين الصحيحين 
والنقل الأخير:من كتاب موسوعة الأعلام

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بوركت أختاه

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*- أبو أيوب الأنصاري* 

اسمه : خالد بن زيد بن كليب بن ثعلبة بن عبد عمرو بن عوف بن غنم بن مالك بن النجار بن ثعلبة بن الخزرج . [ ص: 403 ]
الخزرجي النجاري البدري السيد الكبير الذي خصه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالنزول عليه في بني النجار إلى أن بنيت له حجرة أم المؤمنين سودة ، وبني المسجد الشريف . 
*سير أعلام النبلاء*



.

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

7- ام الفضل زوجة عم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عباس بن عبدالمطلب رضوان الله عليهم اجمعين:
هي لبابة الكبرى وهي بنت الحارث الهلالي.
____
مصدر كتاب زوجات النبي المؤلف محمد على قطب

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

كنية عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أبو حفص
-حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله بن يزيد المقرئ ويونس بن عبد الأعلى قالا : ، ثنا سفيان بن عيينة ، عن عمرو بن دينار ومحمد بن المنكدر عن جابر بن عبد الله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : « دخلت الجنة فرأيت فيها قصرا ودارا من ذهب فقلت : لمن هذا ؟ فقالوا : لعمر بن الخطاب فذكرت غيرتك أبا حفص فلم أدخله » فبكى عمر وقال : أيغار عليك يا رسول الله .
                                                          **************من كتاب:الكنى والأسماء للدولابي

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بوركتم ... وممن عرفوا بكناهم دون أسمائهم:

*-*أبو الدَّرْدَاء  :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط: :

الإمام القدوة . قاضي دمشق ، وصاحب رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-
أبو الدرداء عويمر بن زيد بن قيس ويقال : عويمر بن عامر ، ويقال : ابن عبد الله . وقيل : ابن ثعلبة بن عبد الله - الأنصاري الخزرجي . 
حكيم هذه الأمة . وسيد القراء بدمشق . 
وقال ابن أبي حاتم : هو عويمر بن قيس بن زيد بن قيس بن أمية بن عامر بن عدي بن كعب بن الخزرج . 
قال : ويقال : اسمه عامر بن مالك . 
روى عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عدة أحاديث . 
وهو معدود فيمن تلا على النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ، ولم يبلغنا أبدا أنه قرأ على غيره . 
وهو معدود فيمن جمع القرآن في حياة رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- . 
وتصدر للإقراء بدمشق في خلافة عثمان ، وقبل ذلك . 

http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/showalam.php?ids=4


.
*-* أم الدرداء الكبرى - رضي الله عنها -:
أُمُّ الدَّرْدَاءِ: خَيْرَةُ بِنْتُ أَبِي حَدْرَدٍ الْأَسْلَمِيَّة  ُ، زَوْجُ أَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ  لها صحبة .
-من وافقت كنيته كنية زوجته لابن حيويه 
-سير أعلام النبلاء


.
*-* أم الدرداء الصغرى - رحمها الله -:
السيدة العالمة الفقيهة ، هجيمة - وقيل : جهيمة - الأوصابية الحميرية الدمشقية ، وهي أم الدرداء الصغرى . 
روت علما جما عن زوجها أبي الدرداء ، وعن سلمان الفارسي ، وكعب بن عاصم الأشعري ، وعائشة ، وأبي هريرة ، وطائفة . 
وعرضت القرآن وهي صغيرة على أبي الدرداء . وطال عمرها ، واشتهرت بالعلم والعمل والزهد . 
حدث عنها جبير بن نفير ، وأبو قلابة الجرمي ، وسالم بن أبي الجعد ، ورجاء بن حيوة ، ويونس بن ميسرة ، ومكحول ، وعطاء الكيخاراني ، وإسماعيل بن عبيد الله بن أبي المهاجر ، وزيد بن أسلم ، وأبو حازم الأعرج ، وإبراهيم بن أبي عبلة ، وعثمان بن حيان المري . 
قال أبو مسهر الغساني : أم الدرداء هي هجيمة بنت حيي الوصابية وأم الدرداء الكبرى هي خيرة بنت أبي حدرد ، لها صحبة . 

سير أعلام النبلاء


.
*
*

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

أَبُو بكرة 

أبو بكرةنفيع بن الحارث الثقفي رَضِيَ الله تعالى عنه
حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ ، حَدَّثَنَا يَعْقُوبُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ الْوَاسِطِيُّ ، حَدَّثَنَا سَلْمُ بْنُ قُتَيْبَةَ أَبُو قُتَيْبَةَ ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الْمِنْهَالَ الْبَكْرَاوِيُّ ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ أَبِي بَكْرَةَ ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ قَالَ : لَمَّا حَاصَرَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَصْرَ الطَّائِفِ ، تَدَلَيْتُ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بِبَكَرَةٍ ، فَقَالَ : كَيْفَ تَدَلَيْتَ ؟ قُلْتُ : بِبَكَرَةٍ قَالَ : فَأَنْتَ أَبُو بَكْرَةَ.
من كتاب:الآحاد والمثاني

----------


## بشير بركات

أبو قتادة الأنصاري.فارس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## بشير بركات

أبو برزة الأسلمي. اختلف في اسمه على أقوال.من أهل الصفّة.

----------


## بشير بركات

أبو حميد الساعدي الأنصاري. اختلف في اسمه.وهو من رواة صفة الصلاة.

----------


## بشير بركات

أبو كبشة الأنماري المذحجي. وهو أيضاً ممن اشتهر بكنيته واختلف في اسمه.

----------


## بشير بركات

أبو ثعلبة الخشني. مشهور بكنيته مختلف في اسمه.من أهل بيعة الرضوان يروى أنه مات ساجدا.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بوركتم إخواني 
أردت أن أنبه على أن الموضوع يمكننا توسيعه إلى كل الأعلام حتى يومنا هذا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*-* أبو إسحاق الحويني - شفاه الله وعافاه - 
هوَ: العلامة المحدِّث حجازيْ بنُ محمدِ بنِ يوسفَ بنِ شريفٍ الحوينيُّ المصريُّ


.

----------


## بشير بركات

حبذا لو بقينا في من اشتهر بكنيته من الصحابة حتى نقترب من استيعابهمولكن الموضوع موضوعك أخي رضا.وأعلم أنك أوردت كنية الشيخ الحويني من أجل الدعاء له.فشفاه الله وعافاه وللشيخ الحويني منزلة في قلبي بعد الشيخ الألباني لا يزحزحه عنها أحد.وقد اتخذ الشيخ الحويني أبا إسحاق كنية له لحبه لسعد بن أبي وقاص وتأثره به فكنية سعد رضي الله عنه أبو إسحاق.

----------


## بشير بركات

أبو سعيد الخدري أحد السبعة المكثرين في الحديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## بشير بركات

أبو مسعود البدري ممن شهد بيعة العقبة.

----------


## بشير بركات

أبو مرثد الغنوي ممن شهد بدرا. وكفى بها منقبة!

----------


## بشير بركات

أبو خيثمة الأنصاري الذي تخلف في بداية مسير الجيش في غزوة تبوك ثم لحق بهم فكان أن قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما رأوا سواد من بعيد : كن أبا خيثمة.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيراً أخي بشير أحسنت

----------


## بشير بركات

_http://archive.org/download/waq43312/43312.pdf

 عنوان الكتاب: أسماء من يعرف بكنيته من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 المؤلف: محمد بن الحسين بن أحمد بن عبد الله بن بريدة الموصلي الأزدي
 المحقق: إقبال أحمد بن محمد إسحاق أبو عبد الرحمن


_ من موقع المكتبة الوقفية.

----------


## بشير بركات

ما لك نسيت موضوعك يا شيخ رضا؟؟؟

----------


## بشير بركات

قد ذكر المؤلف في الكتاب الآنف ذكره مئتين من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم
ممن يعرفون بكناهم، فاعتبرها مئتي مشاركة مني يا رضا - وجه مبتسم -
وننتقل الآن إلى التابعين !

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بارك الله فيك أخي بشير على إضافتك القيمة ... والموضوع ليس لي وحدي - ابتسامة - بل هو مفتوحٌ لك ولجميع الإخوة ...


وكما قلت أخي بشير ... ننتقل بعد هذا الكتاب إلى التابعين وغيرهم

----------


## بشير بركات

أبو عامر الأشعري
تابعي مخضرم له حديث في سنن الترمذي 
تحت كتاب المناقب.
------
وهذه المرة استعنت ب:

http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/d..._no=56&ID=7669

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> أبو عامر الأشعري
> تابعي مخضرم له حديث في سنن الترمذي 
> تحت كتاب المناقب.
> ------
> وهذه المرة استعنت ب:
> 
> http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/d..._no=56&ID=7669


أحسنتم أخي بشير

----------


## بشير بركات

كان أحد الشعراء عند ملك من الملوك
يأتيه دائماً بالشعر الجميل فما يزيد
الملك عن قوله : أحسنت...!
فتضجر منه الشاعر مرة فقال : أحسنت لا تشتري دقيق.!
----
وجه مبتسم 
أريد منك إلى جانب أحسنت أن تشارك معي 
هيا شارك معي يا شيخ رضا.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أخي بشير ... رفقاً بأخيك الصغير ( ابتسامة ) فالموضوع مفتوح لكم جميعاً ...

***  ***  ***

-  أبو بردة ابن أبي موسى الأشعري

أبو بردة ابن أبي موسى الأشعري ، الإمام ، الفقيه، الثبت، حارث - ويقال عامر ، ويقال : اسمه كنيته. ابن صاحب رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عبد الله بن قيس بن حضار الكوفي الفقيه. وكان قاضي الكوفة للحجاج ، ثم عزله بأخيه أبي بكر . 
حدث عن أبيه ، وعلي ، وعائشة ، وأسماء بنت عميس ، وعبد الله بن سلام ، وحذيفة ، ومحمد بن مسلمة ، وأبي هريرة ، وعبد الله بن عمرو ، وابن عمر ، والبراء ، ومعاوية ، والأغرّ المزني ، وعدة . 


وينزل إلى عروة بن الزبير ، والربيع بن خثيم ، وزر بن حبيش ، وطائفة . 
...
قال ابن سعد كان ثقة ، كثير الحديث . وقال العجلي : كوفي تابعي ثقة .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أبو الزناد

عبد الله بن ذكوان الإمام الفقيه الحافظ المفتي أبو عبد الرحمن القرشي المدني ، ويلقب بأبي الزناد ، وأبوه مولى رملة بنت شيبة بن ربيعة زوجة الخليفة عثمان ، وقيل : مولى عائشة بنت عثمان بن عفان ، وقيل : مولى آل عثمان ، وقيل : إن ذكوان كان أخا أبي لؤلؤة قاتل عمر . قاله أبو داود السجزي ، عن أحمد بن صالح . 

قلت : مولده في نحو سنة خمس وستين . في حياة ابن عباس . 


وحدث عن أنس بن مالك ، وأبي أمامة بن سهل ، وأبان بن عثمان ، وعروة ، وابن المسيب ، وخارجة بن زيد ، وعبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة ، وعبيد بن حنين ، وعلي بن الحسين ، وأبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن ، والقاسم بن محمد ، وعبد الرحمن الأعرج ، وهو مكثر عنه ، ثبت فيه ، وعائشة بنت سعد ، ومرقع بن صيفي ، ومجالد بن عوف ، ومحمد بن حمزة بن عمرو الأسلمي ، والشعبي وسليمان بن عبد الرحمن وعدة . 


وشهد مع عبد الله بن جعفر الهاشمي جنازة ، وأرسل عن ابن عمر ، وكان من علماء الإسلام ، ومن أئمة الاجتهاد . حدث عنه ابن عبد الرحمن ، وموسى بن عقبة ، وابن أبي مليكة مع [ ص: 446 ] تقدمه ، وصالح بن كيسان ، وهشام بن عروة ، وعبد الوهاب بن بخت ، ومحمد بن عبد الله بن حسن ، وعبيد الله بن عمر ، وابن عجلان ، وابن إسحاق ، ومالك والليث ، وورقاء بن عمر ، وسفيان الثوري ، وزائدة ، وشعيب بن أبي حمزة ، والمغيرة بن عبد الرحمن الحزامي ، وسعيد بن أبي هلال ، وسفيان بن عيينة ، وخلق سواهم . وثقه أحمد وابن معين . قال حرب بن إسماعيل ، عن أحمد بن حنبل ، 


قال : كان سفيان يسمي أبا الزناد أمير المؤمنين في الحديث . قال أحمد : هو فوق العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، وفوق سهيل ، ومحمد بن عمرو . 


وقال أبو زرعة الدمشقي : أخبرني أحمد بن حنبل ، أن أبا الزناد أعلم من ربيعة . 


وروى أحمد بن سعد بن أبي مريم ، عن يحيى بن معين قال : ثقة حجة . 


وقال علي بن المديني : لم يكن بالمدينة بعد كبار التابعين أعلم من ابن شهاب ، ويحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري ، وأبي الزناد ، وبكير الأشج . 


قال خليفة بن خياط : أبو الزناد لقي ابن عمر ، وأنس بن مالك . 


وقال العجلي : تابعي ثقة ، سمع من أنس . 


وقال أبو حاتم : ثقة فقيه صالح الحديث ، صاحب سنة ، وهو ممن تقوم به الحجة إذا روى عنه الثقات . 


قال البخاري : أصح الأسانيد كلها : مالك ، عن نافع ، عن ابن عمر . وأصح أسانيد أبي هريرة : أبو الزناد ، عن الأعرج ، عن أبي هريرة . 

للاستزادة: *سير أعلام النبلاء*محمد بن أحمد بن عثمان الذهبي
مؤسسة الرسالة
سنة النشر: 1422هـ / 2001م 
رقم الطبعة: --- 
عدد الأجزاء: أربعة وعشرون جزءا



http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/d...k_no=60&ID=825

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وإياكم أختنا الفاضلة

----------


## خنساء

ما شاء الله 
بارك الله فيكم,ونفع بكم.

----------


## خنساء

أخي الفاضل رضا الحملاوي أعتذر لكم كثيرا على اختراق الموضوع لكنّي أرجو منك متابعة طلبي,لأن حضرتك من الجزائر
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?106986
بارك الله فيك.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وفيكم بارك الله وجزاكم الله خيرا 
أما الطلب فسأحاول بما أستطيع رغم أني من غير أهل الاختصاص 
كتب الله أجركم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*لطيفة في ابن الوقت وأبي الوقت*


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





> الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن اهتدى بهداه، أمّا بعد:
> سُئل الشِّبْلِيُّ: لِمَ سُمِّيَ الصُّوفيُّ ابنَ الوقت؟ فقال: لأنّه لا يأسفُ على الفائت، ولا ينتظر الوارد. (ذكره البهاء العاملي في الكشكول: ص94 - 95). وذكر شاه وليُّ بن محمّد (تـ: ليلة سبع وعشرين من شهر شعبان 1013) في "بكر الوقت في معرفة سلوك ابن الوقت وأبي الوقت (ق5) " أنَّ الصوفيَّ ابن الوقت في البداية، وأبو الوقت في النهاية. ولعلّ أشهر من يكنى بأبي الوقت، عبد الأوّل بن عيسى بن شعيب بن إبراهيم بن إسحاق، السِّجْزِيّ (الأصل) الهَرَوي (المولد والمنشأ) الصُّوفيّ (من مشايخ الصوفيّة / كان شيخا صالحا على سمت السلف كثير الذِّكر والتعبُّد..) (458 – 553 هـ). انتهى إليه إسناد صحيح البخاري، وحدَّث به عن الداوُدي (أبي الحسن جمال الإسلام عبد الرحمن بن محمد، وجه مشايخ خُرَاسَان فضلا عن ناحيته، يُنسَب إلى جده الأعلى داود بن أحمد تـ: 467) وكان عمر أبي الوقت إذْ ذاك تسع سنوات، وسمع منه الصحيح سنة 465 وهو في السابعة من عمره. راجع: السمعاني في الأنساب والتقييد لابن نقطة والسير للذهبي)، وهو آخر من روى في الدُّنيا عنه (ابن خَلِّكان: وفيّات، واللباب: ابن الأثير). قال أبو سعد السمعاني: (سمعتُ أنّ والده سمّاه مُحمَّدًا، فسمّاه الإمام عبد اللَّه الأنصاري: عبد الأوّل، وكنَّاه بأبي الوقت، وقال: الصُّوفيّ ابن وقته). (التقييد لابن نقطة 2: 164 هنديّة، وفيه: "قال الصولي: ابن وقته ..".اهـ. وفي ذيل تاريخ بغداد لابن النجّار نقلا عن المستفاد (ص151): "وكنّاه بأبي الوقت، وقال ابن الصوفي ابن وقته: سألته عن..".اهـ. كذا! والصواب في الموضعين: "قال: الصوفيُّ ابن وقته"، وعلى الصواب في تاريخ الإسلام (12/66) عوّاد). 
> قال ابن الجوزي في المنتظم -وعنه الذهبي في السير-: حدثني أبو عبد الله محمد بن الحسين التكريتي الصوفي، قال: (أسندته إليَّ، فمات، فكان آخر كلمة قالها: (يَا لَيْتَ قَوْمِي يَعْلَمُونَ بِما غَفَرَ لِي رَبِّي وَجَعَلَنِي من الْمُكْرَمِينَ). ومات.اهـ. فرحمه الله ورضي عنه، والحمد لله رب العالمين.



جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*أبو عثمان النهدي 

(قال الحافظ أبو نصر الكلاباذي : أسلم أبو عثمان على عهد النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ولم يره ؛ لكنه أدى إلى عماله الزكاة .)
الإمام ، الحجة ، شيخ الوقت، عبد الرحمن بن مل -وقيل : ابن ملي- ابن عمرو بن عدي البصري . مخضرم معمر ، أدرك الجاهلية والإسلام . وغزا في خلافة عمر وبعدها غزوات . 

وحدث عن عمر ، وعلي ، وابن مسعود ، وأُبي بن كعب ، وبلال ، وسعد بن أبي وقاص ، وسلمان الفارسي ، وحذيفة بن اليمان ، وأبي موسى الأشعري ، وأسامة بن زيد ، وسعيد بن زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل ، وأبي هريرة ، وابن عباس ، وطائفة سواهم . 

حدث عنه قتادة ، وعاصم الأحول ، وحميد الطويل ، وسليمان التيمي ، وأيوب السَّختياني ، وداود بن أبي هند ، وخالد الحذَّاء ، وعمران بن حدير ، وعلي بن جدعان ، وحجاج بن أبي زينب ، وخلق . 

وشهد وقعة اليرموك ، وثقة علي بن المديني ، وأبو زرعة ، وجماعة . 

وقيل : أصله كوفي ، وتحول إلى البصرة ، وكانت هجرته من أرض قومه وقت استخلاف عمر ، وكان من سادة العلماء العاملين . 

روى حميد الطويل عنه قال : بلغت مائة وثلاثين سنة . 

قلت : فعلى هذا هو أكبر من أنس بن مالك ومن سهل بن سعد الساعدي ، نعم ، ومن ابن عباس ، وعائشة . 

قال الحافظ أبو نصر الكلاباذي : أسلم أبو عثمان على عد النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ولم يره ؛ لكنه أدى إلى عماله الزكاة .*


http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/s....php?ids=12081

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  *الحافظ الذهبي في ((العبر)) في حوادث سنة مائة:*
      وفيها (توفي) أبو عثمان النَّهدي عبدالرحمن بن مُلّ بالبصرة، وكان قد أسلم وأدى الزكاة إلى عمال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وحج في الجاهلية، وعاش مائة وثلاثين سنة، وصحب سلمان الفارسي اثنتي عشرة سنة.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

- له ثلاثة كنى ويروي عن ثلاثة أجيال
     النووي في ((شرح صحيح مسلم)) في ترجمة الحافظ منصور بن عبدالمنعم الفراوي:

    وأما شيخ شيخنا الفراوي فهو الإمام ذو الكنى: أبو القاسم، أبو بكر، أبو الفتح، روى عن أبيه وجده وجد أبيه.

القلائد من فرائد الفوائد - مصطفى السباعي

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أم ورقة الأنصارية 
الشهيدة - رضي الله عنها - 



لسانها رطب بذكر الله حيثما كانت ! يتردد صوتها بالقرآن مع الفجر بين جنبات دارها، فيمر عمر بن الخطاب –رضي الله عنه- فيسمع آيات الذكر الحكيم ، فيقول:" هذا صوت خالتي أم ورقة !".


فهي أم ورقة بنت عبد الله بن الحارث بن عويمر بن نوفل الأنصارية، يقال لها أم ورقة بنت نوفل نسبة إلى جدها.


كان لحفظها للقرآن وكثرة تلاوتها له، ولصوتها العذب الندي أثر على مَن تسمعها من النساء، فكان رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:   يجعل لها –في بعض الأحايين- مؤذن يؤذن لها.


لُقّبت بالشهيدة، إذ كانت تلحّ على رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أن تخرج معهم إلى بدر طلباً للشهادة، فأنبأها رسول الله بأن الشهادة ستأتيها بين يديها في دارها، وكان صلوات الله عليه وسلامه يقول -كلما همّ بزيارتها- :" انطلقوا بنا نزر الشهيدة" فهي بشارة وأي بشارة ؟! بشارة على لسان نبي الأمة وخاتم المرسلين  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بأنها ستكون شهيدة ترفل في الثواب العظيم الذي أعدّه الله للشهداء.


فكانت تقرّ عيناً، وتطمئن نفساً بذلك اللقب وتلك البشارة حتى جاءت بين يديها مصداقاً لقول الرسول الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى، فقد كان لانشغالها بالعبادة ومجالس الفقه أن اضطرت للاستعانة بغلام وجارية يقومان على خدمتها فكانا سبب موتها، إذ تآمرا على قتلها –قاتلهما الله- ففازت رضي الله عنها بالشهادة وسارعت إلى جنة عرضها السماوات والأرض.


ويبدو أن قلبي المجرمين لم يقبسا شيئاً من رحمتها، فقد كانت رضي الله عنها رحيمة بارة بكل مَن حولها، كثيرة الوافدات إلى دارها التي تغصّ دائماً بالمهاجرات والأنصاريات اللاتي يأتين للصلاة خلف امرأة تقية حافظة لكتاب الله.


فرضي الله عنها وأسكنها حيث كانت تطمح نفسها، في جنات النعيم، لدى رب رحيم(1)










(1) الطبقات الكبرى: ابن سعد، 8/457، دار صادر، وعبد المنعم الهاشمي: نساء الأنصار ، ص28،34.
http://alssunnah.com/main/

----------


## بشير بركات

السلام عليكم
واصل أخي رضا
وصلك الله برحمته

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

آمين وإياك أخي الحبيب بوركت

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أبو داود السجستاني
- رحمه الله تعالى - صاحب السنن.  



التعريف الكامل بأبي داود؟




الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:


فلعلك تقصد أبا داود سليمان بن الأشعث صاحب السنن، وإن كان كذلك فقد ترجم له عبد الحي بن أحمد بن محمد العماد الحنبلي في كتابه شذرات الذهب في أخبار من ذهب فقال: هو أبو داود السجستاني سليمان بن الأشعث بن إسحاق بن بشير الأزدي صاحب السنن والتصانيف المشهورة... سمع مسلم بن إبراهيم والقعنبي وطبقتهما، وطوف الشام والعراق ومصر والحجاز والجزيرة وخراسان، وكان رأسا في الحديث رأسا في الفقه ذا جلالة وحرمة وصلاح وورع حتى أنه كان يشبه بشيخه أحمد بن حنبل قاله في العبر. وقال ابن خلكان: أبو داود سليمان بن الأشعث بن إسحاق بن بشير بن شداد بن عمرو بن عمران الأزدي السجستاني أحد حفاظ الحديث وعلمه وعلله، وكان في الدرجة العالية من النسك والصلاح، طوف البلاد وكتب عن العراقيين والخراسانيين والشاميين والمصريين والحرميين، وجمع كتاب السنن قديماً وعرضه على الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رضي الله عنه فاستحسنه واستجاده وعده الشيخ أبو إسحاق الشيرازي في طبقات الفقهاء من جملة أصحاب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل. وقال إبراهيم الحربي لما صنف أبو داود كتاب السنن: ألين لأبي داود الحديث كما ألين لداود الحديد، وكان يقول: كتبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خمسمائة ألف حديث انتخبت منها ما ضمنته هذا الكتاب -يعني السنن- جمعت فيه أربعة آلاف وثمانمائة حديث، ذكرت الصحيح وما يشبهه ويقاربه. ويكفي الإنسان لدينه من ذلك أربعة أحاديث؛ أحدها: قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: إنما الأعمال بالنيات. والثاني: قوله: من حسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه. والثالث: قوله: لا يكون المؤمن مؤمناً حتى يرضى لأخيه ما يرضاه لنفسه. الرابع: قوله: الحلال بين والحرام بين، وبين ذلك أمور مشتبهات...... الحديث بكماله. وجاءه سهل بن عبد الله التستري رحمه الله تعالى فقال له: يا أبا داود لي إليك حاجة، قال: وما هي؟ قال: حتى تقول قضيتها مع الإمكان، قال: قد قضيتها مع الإمكان، قال: أخرج لسانك الذي حدثت به عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى أقبله، قال: فأخرج لسانه فقبله. وكانت ولادته في سنة اثنتين ومائتين، وقدم بغداد مراراً ثم نزل إلى البصرة وسكنها وتوفي بها يوم الجمعة منتصف شوال سنة خمس وسبعين ومائتين، رحمه الله تعالى. انتهى منه، وللاستزداة انظر كتب التراجم.


والله أعلم.

http://www.islamweb.net/fatwa/index....twaId&Id=71898

***

وللاستزادة: 
http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/s....php?ids=11998

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أبو العالية 

*رفيع بن مهران ، الإمام المقرئ الحافظ المفسر، أبو العالية الرياحي البصري ، أحد الأعلام. 

كان مولى لامرأة من بني رياح بن يربوع ، ثم من بني تميم . 

أدرك زمان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وهو شاب ، وأسلم في خلافة أبي بكر الصديق ، ودخل عليه . 

وسمع من عمر ، وعلي ، وأبي ، وأبي ذر ، وابن مسعود ، وعائشة ، وأبي موسى ، وأبي أيوب ، وابن عباس ، وزيد بن ثابت ، وعدة . 

وحفظ القرآن وقرأه على أُبيّ بن كعب ، وتصدر لإفادة العلم ، وبعُد صيتُه ، قرأ عليه أبو عمرو بن العلاء فيما قيل ، وما ذاك ببعيد؛ فإنه تميمي ، وكان معه ببلده . وأدرك من حياة أبي العالية نيفا وعشرين سنة . 

قال أبو عمرو الداني : أخذ أبو العالية القراءة عَرْضا عن أُبيّ ، وزيد ، وابن عباس . ويقال : قرأ على عمر . 

روى عن القراءة عَرْضا شعيب بن الحبحاب ، وآخرون . 

قال قتادة : قال أبو العالية : قرأتُ القرآن بعد وفاة نبيكم -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بعشر سنين . 

وروى معتمر بن سليمان ، وغيره عن هشام بن حسان ، عن حفصة بنت سيرين ، قالت : قال لي أبو العالية : قرأت القرآن على عمر -رضي الله عنه- ثلاث مِرار . 

وعن أبي خلدة ، عن أبي العالية ، قال : كان ابن عباس يرفعني على السرير وقريش أسفل من السرير ، فتغامزت بي قريش ، فقال ابن عباس : هكذا العلم يزيد الشريف شرفا ، ويُجْلِس المملوك على الأسرة . 

قلت : هذا كان سرير دار الإمْرة لما كان ابن عباس متوليها لعلي رضي الله عنهما . 

قال أبو بكر بن أبي داود : وليس أحد بعد الصحابة أعلم بالقرآن من أبي العالية ، وبعده سعيد بن جبير . وقد وثق أبا العالية الحافظان أبو زرعة وأبو حاتم . 

قال خالد أبو المهاجر ، عن أبي العالية : كنت بالشام مع أبي ذر . 

وقال أبو خلدة خالد بن دينار : سمعت أبا العالية يقول : كنا عبيدا مملوكين ، منا من يؤدي الضرائب ، ومنا من يخدم أهله ، فكنا نختم كل ليلة ، فشقَّ علينا حتى شكا بعضنا إلى بعض ، فلقينا أصحاب رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فعلمونا أن نختم كل جمعة ، فصلينا ونمنا ولم يشُقّ علينا . 

قال أبو خلدة : ذكر الحسن البصري لأبي العالية ، فقال : رجل مسلم يأمر بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر ، وأدركنا الخير وتعلمنا قبل أن يولد . وكنت آتي ابن عباس وهو أمير البصرة فيُجْلسني على السرير وقريش أسفل . 

وروى جرير عن مغيرة قال : كان أشبه أهل البصرة علما بإبراهيم النخعي أبو العالية .*


http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/s....php?ids=11873
http://ar.wikisource.org/wiki/%D8%B3...84%D9%8A%D8%A9

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أبو محذورة الجمحي  :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط: 

*مؤذن المسجد الحرام ، وصاحب النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-
 أوس بن معير بن لوذان بن ربيعة بن سعد بن جمح . وقيل : اسمه سمير بن عمير بن لوذان بن وهب ابن سعد بن جمح . وأمه خزاعية . 

حدث عنه ابنه عبد الملك وزوجته ، والأسود بن يزيد ، وعبد الله بن محيريز ، وابن أبي مليكة ، وآخرون . 

كان من أندى الناس صوتا وأطيبه . 

قال ابن جريج : أخبرني عثمان بن السائب ، عن أم عبد الملك بن أبي محذورة ، عن أبي محذورة ، قال : لما رجع النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- من حنين ، خرجت عاشر عشرة من مكة نطلبهم ، فسمعتهم يؤذنون للصلاة ، فقمنا نؤذن نستهزئ . فقال النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- : لقد سمعت في هؤلاء تأذين إنسان حسن الصوت ، فأرسل إلينا ، فأذنا رجلا رجلا ، فكنت آخرهم ، فقال حين أذنت : تعال ، فأجلسني بين يديه ، فمسح على ناصيتي ، وبارك علي ثلاث مرات ، ثم قال : اذهب فأذن عند البيت الحرام ، قلت : كيف يا رسول الله ؟ فعلمني الأولى كما يؤذنون بها ، وفي الصبح الصلاة خير من النوم وعلمني الإقامة مرتين مرتين الحديث . 

ابن جريج : أنبأنا عبد العزيز بن عبد الملك بن أبي محذورة ، أن عبد الله بن محيريز أخبره -وكان يتيما في حجر أبي محذورة- حين جهزه إلى الشام ; فعلمه الأذان . 

قال الواقدي : كان أبو محذورة ، يؤذن بمكة إلى أن توفي سنة تسع وخمسين فبقي الأذان في ولده وولد ولده إلى اليوم بمكة . 

وأنشد مصعب بن عبد الله لبعضهم : أمـا ورب الكعبة المستوره 

ومـا تلا محـمد مـن سوره والنغمـات من أبي محذوره 

لأفعلــن فعلــة منكـوره 

حاتم بن أبي صغيرة ، عن ابن أبي مليكة : أن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أعطى أبا محذورة الأذان ، فقدم عمر ، فنزل دار الندوة ، فأذن ، وأتى يسلم ، فقال عمر : ما أندى صوتك ! أما تخشى أن ينشق مريطاؤك من شدة صوتك؟ قال : يا أمير المؤمنين ، قدمت ، فأحببت أن أسمعك صوتي قال : يا أبا محذورة إنك بأرض شديدة الحر ، فأبرد عن الصلاة ، ! ثم أبرد عنها ، ثم أذن ثم أقم ، تجدني عندك . 

أبو حذيفة النهدي : حدثنا أيوب بن ثابت ، عن صفية بنت بحرة أن أبا محذورة كانت له قصة في مقدم رأسه ، فإذا قعد ، أرسلها ، فتبلغ الأرض . 

قال ابن جريج : سمعت أصحابنا يقولون ، عن ابن أبي مليكة ، قال : أذن مؤذن معاوية ، فاحتمله أبو محذورة ، فألقاه في زمزم .*http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/showalam.php?ids=95

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

جزاك الله خيراً.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وإياك يا شيخ أبا عاصم ... يشرفني مرورك

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أسماء من يعرف بكنيته من أصحاب رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 


الأزدي



> أسماء من يعرف بكنيته من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم - الأزدي - ط السلفية
> 
> https://archive.org/download/43312/43312.pdf
> 
> من رفع الاخ أبي محمد الوهبي / ملتقى اهل الحديث جزاه الله خيرا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  *حديث مسلسل بالكنى في صحيح البخاري*


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  *الاستغناء في معرفة المشهورين من حملة العلم بالكنى لابن عبد البر pdf
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الأحاديث الواردة في الأسماء و الكنى والألقاب جمعا و تخريجا و دراسة*



http://catch1000.blogspot.com/2015/1...-post_237.html

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*مبهمات الأسماء والكنى والألقاب أ .د / صالح بن سعد اللحيدان

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=363767
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

المتفق والمفترق فيمن ذكر بكنيته من الرواة في الكتب الستة

 يوسف بن جودة الداودي أبو عبد الرحمن

مستلة من حولية كلية أصول الدين والدعوة بالمنوفية

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=9436

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
**نظم، بعنوان:

( كَشْفُ الضَّبَابَةِ عَنْ أَسْمَاءِ الْمَشْهُورِينَ بِالْكُنَى مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ )*


الشيخ أحمد بن حسن المعلِّم



الْحَمْدُ   لِلَّهِ   الْمُعِيدِ   الْمُبْدِي        مُسْتَوْجِبِ الشُّكْرِ وَأَهْلِ الْحَمْدِ
حَمْدًا   عَلَى   إِنْعَامِهِ   الْجَزِيلِ        وَلُطْفِهِ      وَسَتْرِهِ      الْجَمِيلِ
ثُمَّ  الصَّلاةُ  وَالسَّلامُ   الْجَارِي        عَلَى النَّبِيِّ الْمُصْطَفَى  الْمُخْتَارِ
وَآلِهِ       وَصَحْبِهِ        الْكِرَامِ        وَتَابِعِيهِمْ       سَائِرَ       الأَيَّامِ
وَبَعْدُ    هَذَا     مُوجَزٌ     مُفِيدُ        يَفْهَمُهُ       النَّابِغُ        وَالْبَلِيدُ
فِي ذِكْرِ أَسْمَاءِ  ذَوِي  النَّجَابَهْ        أَشْهَرِ  مَنْ  كُنُّوا  مِنَ  الصَّحَابَهْ
حَيْثُ   رَأَيْتُ   أَكْثَرَ   الطُّلابِ        قَدْ جَهِلُوا الْجُلَّ مِنَ الأَصْحَابِ
فَلَيْسَ  يَدْرُونَ   عَلَى   التَّحْقِيقِ        اسْمَ  أَبِي   ذَرٍّ   وَلا   الصِّدِّيقِ
فَصُغْتُ  هَذَا  النَّظْمَ  بِاخْتِصَارِ        لأَرْفَعَ  الإِخْوَةَ  مِنْ  ذِي  الْعَارِ
فَأَذْكُرُ  الإِسْمَ  مَعَ  اسْمِ  الأَبِ        وَأَقْرِنُ  هَذَا   بِصَرِيحِ   النَّسَبِ
مَعَ   اخْتِيَارِ    أَشْهَرِ    الأَقْوَالِ        عِنْدَ  اخْتِلافِ  الْقَوْمِ  وَالْجِدَالِ
وَقَدْ   أَسُوقُ   سَائِرَ   الْخِلافِ        إِذَا   اقْتَضَاهُ    سَبَبٌ    إِضَافِي
فَاسْمُ  أَبِي  بَكْرٍ  أَيِ   الصِّدِّيقْ        يُقَالُ    عَبْدُاللَّهِ     أَوْ     عَتِيقْ
وَالأَوَّلُ  الرَّاجِحُ  فِي   الْمِيزَانِ        وَانْسِبْهُ   بِالْحَقِّ   إِلَى    عُثْمَانِ
وَهْوَ  الَّذِي  يُكْنَى  أَبُو   قُحَافَهْ        مِنْ  تَيْمِ  ذِي  الْعِفَّةِ  وَالْحَصَافَهْ
أَبُو   أُسَيْدِ   السَّاعِدِيُّ    مَالِكُ        آخِرُ    بَدْرِيٍّ    يُقَالُ    هَالِكُ
وَاسْمُ   أَبِيهِ    فَاعْلَمَنْ    رَبِيعَهْ        مِنْ   خِيرَةِ   الأَنْصَارِ   لِلشَّرِيعَهْ
وَالْبَاهِلِي   أَعْنِي    أَبُو    أُمَامَهْ        صُدَيٌّ    الْمَشْهُورُ    بِالشَّهَامَهْ
وَهْوَ ابْنُ عَجْلانَ  بِلا  تَكْذِيبْ        وَاسْمُ  الَّذِي  يُكْنَى  أَبُو  أَيُّوبْ
وَخَالِدٌ  مِنْ  دُونِ   مَا   تُمَارِي        وَهْوَ ابْنُ زَيْدٍ  مِنْ  بَنِي  النَّجَّارِ
ثُمَّ    أَبُو     بَرْزَةَ     الاسْلَمِيُّ        مَنْ لَيْسَ  فِي  النَّظْمِ  لَهُ  سَمِيُّ
فُضَالَةُ    بْنُ     عُبَيْدٍ     وَاسْمُ        أَبِي    بَشِيرٍ    قَيْسٌ     فَافْهَمُوا
ابْنُ  عُبَيْدٍ  صَاحِبُ  الأَنْصَارِي        مَعَ اخْتِلافٍ  وَاحْفَظِ  اخْتِيَارِي
وَمِسْعَرُ   الْحَرْبِ   أَبُو    بَصِيرِ        مُؤَلِّبُ      الْحَمْلَةِ       وَالنَّفِيرِ
فَعُتْبَةُ     بْنُ     أُسَيْدِ     الثَّقَفِي        وَاسْمُ أَبِي  بَكْرَةَ  وَهْوَ  الثَّقَفِي
نُفَيْعُ  بْنُ  الْحَارِثِ  بْنِ   كَلْدَهْ        وَقِيلَ   مَسْرُوحٌ   وَهَذَا   عَبْدَهْ


وَاسْمُ أَبِي ثَعْلَبَةَ الْخُشَنِيِّ جُرْثُومٌ
أَشْهَرُهَا    جُرْثُومُ    بْنُ     نَاشِرِ        فَانْظُرْ خِلافَ  الْقَوْمِ  فِي  الدَّفَاتِرِ
وَاسْمُ   السُّوَائِيِّ   أَبِي    جُحَيْفَهْ        وَهْبُ بْنُ  عَبْدِاللَّهِ  فِي  الصَّحِيفَهْ
أَمَّا أَبُو جندل أجَنْدَلَ فَهْوُ الْعَاصِي        ذُو  الْخَبَرِ   الْمَشْهُورِ   لِلْقُصَّاصِ
ابْنُ   سُهَيْلٍ   صَاحِبُ    الْكِتَابِ        أَعْنِي الَّذِي اشْتَدَّ عَلَى الأَصْحَابِ
كَذَا   أَبُو   جَهْمٍ   فَقُولُوا   عَامِرُ        حُذَيْفَةٌ    وَالِدُهُ    فَلا     تُنْكِرُوا
أَبُو   حُمَيْدِ   السَّاعِدِيُّ    الْمُنْذِرُ        وَهْوَ ابْنُ  سَعْدٍ  بِخِلافٍ  فَانْظُرُوا
وَإِنْ  تُرِيدُوا   اسْمَ   أَبِي   دُجَانَهْ        ذِي  الْبَأْسِ   وَالنَّجْدَةِ   وَالْمَكَانَهْ
فَهْوَ    سِمَاكٌ    وَأَبُوهُ     خَرَشَهْ        مِنْ  فُرُشِ   الْجَنَّةِ   رَبِّي   أَفْرَشَهْ
وَاسْمُ   أَبِي   الدَّرْدَاءِ   يَا   أُنَيْسْ        أَرْجَحُهُ    عُوَيْمِرُ     بْنُ     قَيْسْ
وَهْوَ  مِنَ   الأَنْصَارِ   يَا   أَوْلادِي        مِنْ    أَشْهَرِ    الزُّهَّادِ     وَالْعُبَّادِ
وَاسْمُ   أَبِي   ذَرٍّ   أَيِ   الْغِفَارِي        فَجُنْدُبٌ   ذُو    الزُّهْدِ    وَالإِيثَارِ
وَاسْمُ    أَبِيهِ    فَاعْلَمُوا    جُنَادَهْ        وَاخْشَوْا  مِنَ  النُّقْصَانِ   وَالزِّيَادَهْ
وَإِنْ  تُرِيدُوا  اسْمَ   أَبِي   رَيْحَانَهْ        لِتُظْهِرُوا    بَيْنَ     الأَنَامِ     شَانَهْ
فَإِسْمُهُ    شَمْعُونٌ     ابْنُ     زَيْدِ        نِسْبَتُهُ          ثَابِتَةٌ           لِلأَزْدِ
وَاسْمُ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ  اعْنِي  الْخُدْرِي        سَعْدٌ   مِنَ   الأَنْصَارِ   أَهْلِ   الْبِرِّ
وَاسْمُ    أَبِيهِ    فَاعْرِفُوهُ     مَالِكْ        ابْنُ    سِنَانَ    فَاشْهَدُوا    بِذَلِكْ
وَاسْمُ  أَبِي  سُفْيَانَ  ذِي   الْقِيَادَةِ        وَصَاحِبُ     الرِّحْلَةِ     وَالْوِفَادَةِ
صَخْرُ بِنُ حَرْبٍ  قَائِدُ  الْجَحَافِلِ        أَنْعِمْ   بِهِ    مِنْ    بَطَلٍ    مُنَاضِلِ
وَاسْمُ    أَبِي    سَلَمَةَ     عَبْدُاللَّهِ        فَاْصْغُ     لِمَا     أُمْلِيهِ      بِانْتِبَاهِ
وَاسْمُ  أَبِيهِ  فَاعْلَمُوا  عَبْدُ  الأَسَدْ        وَمِنْ  بَنِي  مَخْزُومَ  أَشْيَاخِ   الْبَلَدْ
وَاسْمُ  الَّذِي  يُدْعَى  أَبُو  السَّنَابِلِ        وَمِنْ    قُرَيْشٍ    خِيرَةِ     الْقَبَائِلِ
عَمْرٌو   وَقِيلَ   أَيْضًا   عَبْدُ    رَبِّهْ        وَعَامِرٌ         وَصَبَّةٍ          وَحَبَّهْ
وَاسْمُ    أَبِيهِ    بَعْكَكٌ    كَجَعْفَرِ        وَهْوَ   قُرَيْشِيٌّ    كَرِيمُ    الْمَعْشَرِ
وَاسْمُ   الْخُزَاعِيِّ   أَبِي    شُرَيْحْ        خُوَيْلِدُ   بْنُ    عَمْرٍو    الصَّحِيحْ
وَاسْمُ  أَبِي  طَلْحَةَ  ذِي  الْمِقْدَارِ        زَيْدُ  بْنُ  سَهْلٍ  مِنْ  بَنِي   النَّجَّارِ


وَاسْمُ أَبِي  الْعَاصِ
أَمَّا أَبُو عَامِرٍ الأَشْعَرِيُّ فَاثْنَانِ  مَشْهُورَانِ
الأَوَّلُ الْمَقْتُولُ فِي حُنَيْنِ        عَمُّ أَبِي مُوسَى بِغَيْرِ مَيْنِ


وَهُوَ عُبَيْدُ بْنُ سُلَيْمٍ، ثَانِيهِمَا عَبْدُاللَّهِ بْنُ هَانِئٍ



رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/web/moalem/0/18873/#ixzz4QTPQoI00

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*تذكير أولي الأحلام والنهى بأسماء من اشتهروا من الصحابة بالكنى

**أحمد بن فتحي البكيري


http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=7&book=7615


*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الاستغناء في معرفة المشهورين من حملة العلم بالكنى لابن عبد البر pdf*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> - له ثلاثة كنى ويروي عن ثلاثة أجيال
>  النووي في ((شرح صحيح مسلم)) في ترجمة الحافظ منصور بن عبدالمنعم الفراوي:
> 
>     وأما شيخ شيخنا الفراوي فهو الإمام ذو الكنى: أبو القاسم، أبو بكر، أبو الفتح، روى عن أبيه وجده وجد أبيه.
> 
> القلائد من فرائد الفوائد - مصطفى السباعي


وهو في كتب المصطلح وغيرها .
وهو في : شرح التبصرة والتذكرة للعراقي ، وتدريب الراوي ، وتهذيب الأسماء واللغات للنووي - بجانب شرح مسلم ، كما تقدم النقل عنه - وغير ذلك .

وعلى غرار ذلك ، ما ذكره الإمام السمعاني ت 562هـ في كتابه " التحبير في المعجم الكبير" 2 / 131 :
763 - أبو بكر الخطيب
ذو الكنى أبو بكر، وأبو حامد، وأبو جعفر محمد بن ظفر بن (2 / 138) عبد الواحد بن أحمد بن عبد الرحيم الخطيب العدل من أهل أصبهان.
شيخ فاضل، متميز، سديد السيرة، أظن أنه خطيب جامع جورجير. سمع أبا عمرو عبد الوهاب بن مندة، وأبا محمد رزق الله التميمي، وغيرهما. كتبت عنه بأصبهان. وكانت ولادته سنة اثنيتن وستين وأربعمئة على ما ذكره ظناً وتخميناً.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبحان الله .. جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخ أبا مالك ونفع الله بكم ووفقكم

----------

